# Congrats Forrest and HCG



## Marvin (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations to Forrest Griffin, The Hardcore Gym, and SBGi. Forrest defeated his opponent with a TKO at UFC 55.
Well Done!


----------



## kempo108 (Oct 8, 2005)

yes, there were some good fights. not much of a main event though.


----------



## MJS (Oct 8, 2005)

A friend of mine got tickets, so this was my first 'live' UFC!!!  It was awesome!!  The crowd was on their feet with the Forrest victory!!  The main event, I admit, was over very quick, which lead to quite a few 'boos' from the crowd.  I like Andre as a fighter and would have liked to see it go a bit longer, but he found that 'sweet spot' and took advantage of it.

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Congratulations to Forrest Griffin, The Hardcore Gym, and SBGi. Forrest defeated his opponent with a TKO at UFC 55.
> Well Done!




Congratulations


----------



## Marvin (Oct 9, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> The main event, I admit, was over very quick, which lead to quite a few 'boos' from the crowd.  I like Andre as a fighter and would have liked to see it go a bit longer, but he found that 'sweet spot' and took advantage of it.
> 
> Mike


The main event was horrible!! I turned away to rub my eyes and missed the whole thing :angry:


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> The main event was horrible!! I turned away to rub my eyes and missed the whole thing :angry:



If it wasn't for the replay, I think everyone there would have been thinking, "OK..did I miss something here??" :idunno:


----------

